# Little cigar review and information ( tweeners, quickies )



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I have read so much good stuff and been informed here I felt like I could add to the good of the order. 
I am mostly indisposed for long puffing sessions and like to toss up my smoking with little cigars under 40 ga.
Here is my rotation of little ones from CI. Please add your favorites.
1. Victor Sinclair Series 55 Corojo petites 4x30 with a cap (smoke slowly) $8 for 10
2. La Aurora mini 3.1x23 cameroon wrapper (strong flavor) $7 for 10
3. Erin Go Bragh 3.1x23 hand rolled natural 50 cnt. Box (medium flavor) $20
4. Alta Gracia. 3.1X23 same as Erin Go Bragh but slightly sweeter $20
5. VS Shrapnel natural 3.5x28 hand rolled rough (tasty to 2/3rds) 50 for $25
6. Leon Jimenez minature 3.5x26 natural conn. wrapper (sharp flavor) $7
7. La Aurora Principes 5x38 (its just ok in natural flavor) $35 for 55


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I hope some more folks jump in with their favorites. I've never been a small cigar smoker but I've always thought I might enjoy them. Your post will give me a good place to start.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I unwrapped a bunch of the La Aurora Principes last month and let them rest in my tried and true antique copper humidor and they get an upgrade to smooooth almost to 2/3. Must be the ammonia thing?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd really like to try the CAO MX2 daggers..........The robustos are awesome.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I love me some La Aurora Finos Minis. Very quick and very tasty, and you can usually get them for pretty cheap on cbid, $5 or so for a tin of 10

I'm also a big fan of AF Exquisito Naturals. Excellent half hour or so smoke, usually in the $2.50-2.75 range in my neck of the woods.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Livin' Legend said:


> I love me some La Aurora Finos Minis. Very quick and very tasty, and you can usually get them for pretty cheap on cbid, $5 or so for a tin of 10
> 
> I'm also a big fan of AF Exquisito Naturals. Excellent half hour or so smoke, usually in the $2.50-2.75 range in my neck of the woods.


You are so right about the LA finos minis. they really work after a spaghetti dinner with a strong brew. The wrapper is what makes it a firecracker serving up the tasty bits of Dominican filler.
I have discovered most of the popular main brands have small cigars. I saw a tin of 5 Oliva 0 cigars the other day that looked great. One day in the future


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I am looking at grabbing a box of rocky juniors for quick smokes, just dont know which ones I want to get.

Cohiba also has pequenos and minis. I had a tin of the minis and they were pretty good with a strong pepper, but a $20 for 10 minis they arent cheap (and I havent had them since). pequenos go for ~$60 for 30 gars / $13 tin of 6 (4.2"x34) on CI


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been wanting to try a Cohiba are the pequenos true to the blend or like the minis? 4.2X34 is a healthy smoke. Its gotta be better to finish a smoke that size than to leave a big Cohiba 1/2 way?
I really like my 55's. I got some in today
View attachment 77120


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

These are slightly bigger than the ones you mentioned, but to me they are tiny 1/2 hour or less smokes; I really enjoy the Nica Libre Principe and the ESTD no. 50. And oh yeah, Bait Fish, duh...


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> These are slightly bigger than the ones you mentioned, but to me they are tiny 1/2 hour or less smokes; I really enjoy the Nica Libre Principe and the ESTD no. 50. And oh yeah, Bait Fish, duh...


I think a lancero 43 ring size is a little cigar. 
I have watched the baitfish craziness.they must be good. I think I have read more people smoking them than the full size MUWATS. GOTTA A have some one day. (Lottery)


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Baitfish ROCK!!!! I get the 5 packs from my local B&M for $15 which is actually LESS than I have found them online. Those are one of my favorite short smokes, the 5 Vegas Gold Nuggets are about the same size and are more creamy than peppery which makes them a good alternate flavor. 

As for the cohibas... I have only ever had the minis so I cant tell you how they compare to the full size ones. I just cant justify the cost of a single robusto just to try a cigar that I have heard mixed reviews on. Maybe one day I will grab a sampler with one in it so I can say I have had one.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Tim, at that price don't be shocked if you start getting orders for baitfish. Lol


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I may be willing... I just need to let the owner of the shop know since he only gets a few 5-ers at a time (maybe 10 - of which I usually grab 2)


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Ill update this list over the weekend and get some pictures of actual minis and bigger. After I get some credibility it would be cool to do a box pass on these types of cigars. Like it has been said, some little fellas are not cheapest for lots of reasons. They are convenient, legit smokes for that brief but enjoyable experience. 
I myself am starting to look forward to those mellow unwrapped and rested Principes in the morning when a spicy hot mini is too much over coffee and a half awake brain.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

madbricky said:


> I've been wanting to try a Cohiba are the pequenos true to the blend or like the minis? 4.2X34 is a healthy smoke. Its gotta be better to finish a smoke that size than to leave a big Cohiba 1/2 way?
> I really like my 55's. I got some in today


Cohiba red dot pequenos are one of my favorites for a short time smoke, it has the feeling of a bigger cigar, but you can smoke it in a shorter time, IMHO they are nothing like the red dot robustos, I don't care for the robustos, since I prefer other cigars in that price/vitola combination, but I always have some pequenos in my humidor


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

Give the Villiger Export a try. Tasty 20 minute smoke. About $45 for 50 and dry cured so they don't take up humidor space. They come in 5 packs as well and are sold everywhere so next time you place an online order add a 5 pack of them to see what you think.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

There's also the Puros Indios Siembra de Oro short [4x48] in natural and maduro that's worth trying.

review:
Puros Indios Siembra de Oro Short Maduro


----------



## fiatster (Jan 8, 2013)

Rosa Cuba Angels 4.5 x 38 are not bad. About a buck a stick.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Here is the updated list minus the cigars over 40 ring as they are bigger than " tweener " and like a nub or lancero take a good bit of puffing time.

List as of 5/5/13

1. Victor Sinclair Series 55 Corojo petites 4x30 with a cap (smoke slowly) $8 for 10
2. La Aurora mini 3.1x23 cameroon wrapper (strong flavor) $7 for 10
3. Erin Go Bragh 3.1x23 hand rolled natural 50 cnt. Box (medium flavor) $20
4. Alta Gracia. 3.1X23 same as Erin Go Bragh but slightly sweeter $20
5. VS Shrapnel natural 3.5x28 hand rolled rough (tasty to 2/3rds) 50 for $25
6. Leon Jimenez minature 3.5x26 natural conn. wrapper (sharp flavor) $7
7. La Aurora Principes 5x38 (natural flavor) $35 for 55
8. Rosa Cuba Angels 4.5x38 medium/full sumatra $1 to 2.25 ea. Tin of 10
9. Villager Export (euro dry press) 4x37 mild 5 pack $5
10. CAO MX2 dagger 4x38 robusto $14 for tin of 5

Super Premium long filler matching small cigars for the quality aficionados. 
1. AF Exquisito natural ( Hemingway/858) 4.5x33 $112 for box 50
2. Rocky Patel junior 4x38 med/full *$60 for box of 40 @ famous, good deal!*
3. Cohiba mini 3.9x24 medium (cameroon) $20 for tin of 10 (Tim says strong/pepper)
4. Cohiba pequeno 4.75x34 same as mini wrapper $13 for tin of 6

Cameroon wrappers can be spicy

Add your favorite little cigar and your impressions, size, and best prices.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

La Aurora Leoninos Corojito 5x36 are good too


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I went through the JR catalog yesterday and the number of little cigars spooling off the major brands was staggering. So much so I have to wonder how many people actually buy them but won't fess up. It's not a break of etiquette to smoke these. The heck with snobs, if you like it or want to try it get some and report your experience.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

SteveSatch said:


> La Aurora Leoninos Corojito 5x36 are good too


These look really tasty, one of these days I'll score some.


----------

